# Monty Williams imitates Avery Johnson



## girllovesthegame

I admit, I don't know much about Monty so I had no idea what kind of sense of humor he has but apparently he can be a funny guy. His imitation of Avery Johnson is quite funny. It's towards the end of this Mike & Mike interview. Maybe at the 6 minute or so mark. 


http://espn.go.com/espnradio/player?rd=1#/podcenter/?id=5416712&autoplay=1&callsign=ESPNRADIO


----------



## Tooeasy

hahah that had me rollin, it was pretty anti-climactic until that last line. Even with all this crazy cp3 drama swirling around, I still am super optimistic and excited about the upcoming season, I feel like the basketball overhaul that has occurred essentially overnight from where the team was last year is really promising. Blazer folks were pretty sad to see monty go, and some were even clamoring for him to replace mcmillan. The fact that he is getting out there and actually balling with his players is awesome too, I have to imagine that even on the nba level those guys respect having their coach get out there and bang with em.


----------

